# NEW! ATI-Drivers 2.9.12 (13/05-2003)

## kvatn

Hi, all ATI users, new accelrated drivers form ATI / Schneider-digital. 

Version 2.9.12 (Xfree 4.3.x)

http://www.schneider-digital.de/download/ati/glx1_linux_X4.3.zip

Version 2.9.12 (Xfree 4.2.x)

http://www.schneider-digital.de/download/ati/glx1_linux_X4.2.zip

I've tested the drivers on XFree 4.3.x, and it works like a dream  :Very Happy: 

Cheers, 

Kevin 

Norway

----------

## sn4ip3r

what gfx carddo you use ? and have you tried to run 3D stuff like quake3 or tuxracer ? (for me these drivers are stable in 2D, but freeze in quake3)

----------

## Gelfling

How are you getting 3d working, I have been unsuccessful with getting 3D support working with the ati-drivers 2.9.8. Whenever I attempt to run glxgears

this is the output I get:

libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

974 frames in 5.0 seconds = 194.800 FPS

1106 frames in 5.0 seconds = 221.200 FPS

1012 frames in 5.0 seconds = 202.400 FPS

1104 frames in 5.0 seconds = 220.800 FPS

1012 frames in 5.0 seconds = 202.400 FPS

I've tried compiling my kernel with agp & dri, with agp and no dri and with no agp & no dri. Results are the same all three ways. DRM fails to be created, I have fglrx in /etc/modules.autoload and it is properly loaded when the machine boots up. there's no error messages in /var/log/Xfree86.0.log to give me any indication as to what I'm doing wrong or haven't done.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

I forgot to mention I'm in the process of installing the latest 2.9.12 drivers at the moment. I'll see if I get better results with these.

----------

## kvatn

The libGL.so error can be that you haven't installed xfree-drm packaged.

1. You must install the drm package, emerge xfree-drm

2. Install the ati drivers form emerge, emerge ati-driver , or

extract the zip file, and use rpm -ivh --nodeps --force fglrx-glc22-4.3.0-2.9.12.i586.rpm

and it should be installed.

3. The kernel should have AGP Gart confiured as a module, and the kernel DRI should be on, but turn off every card, that workd best for me.

4. If nessasary go to /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/ and run ./make.sh and then cd .. and run ./make_install.sh and you should be done.

 Startx and u should now have full 3d preformance..

Cheers,

Kevin.

----------

## Gelfling

I fixed  it already, I just re-compiled my kernel with agp disabled, drm enabled, installed the new kernel, re-booted, emerged ati-drivers 2.9.12, ran fglrxconfig to configure XFree86Config and ran opengl-update ati. I started up X, typed in fglrxinfo and got:

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9700 Pro Pentium 4 (SSE2)

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-2.9.12)

Then I ran glxgears and my output came up:

18237 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3647.400 FPS

22303 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4460.600 FPS

22261 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4452.200 FPS

22268 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4453.600 FPS

22179 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4435.800 FPS

Now I'm off to install Quake 3, UT2K3 and NeverWinter Nights if I can find out what I did with the Linux client files. Thanks for your suggestion...

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ksuther

I've had no luck getting fglrx to work as my XFree driver in my config. I've tried what you guys have said, but nothing seems to work. I compiled agpgart as a module, but when I try to insmod it I get errors. And if I have it compiled into the kernel, I keep getting errors when I try to startx about how the card was found on the selected PCI bus, and I've tried a ton of different possible numbers, and even commenting it out.

Do you guys have any other suggestions? I really want to get this working...

Thanks

----------

## WeeTzz

which kernel are you using?

----------

## ksuther

I'm running gaming-sources. It looks like I'm going to have trouble with agpgart as I'm using an nForce2. I've been looking around on the nForcerHQ Linux boards and it seems that since I have an nForce2 I have to apply some kernel patches first. I'll try that I guess.

----------

## ksuther

FINALLY, I got it working!   :Twisted Evil: 

```

23821 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4764.200 FPS

24016 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4803.200 FPS

23937 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4787.400 FPS

23970 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4794.000 FPS

```

I had to use a kernel patch to make the agpgart module work on an nForce2 motherboard. Got that from here: http://etudiant.epita.fr:8000/~nonolk/ (Thanks to the nForcersHQ forums)

Compiled that as a module, setup XF86Config-4 and it worked  :Very Happy: 

----------

## WeeTzz

i can't get ati-drivers to even compile.  I try emerging ati drivers and i get an error.  anyone know whats wrong? code is below:

```
root@starscream ati-drivers # emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-2.9.12 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fglrx-glc22-4.3.0-2.9.12.i586.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

 * building the glx module

ATI module generator V 2.0

==========================

probing for VMA API version...

cleaning...

patching 'highmem.h'...

patching 'drmP.h'...

patching file drmP.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 283 (offset 28 lines).

compiling 'agpgart_be.c'...

compiling 'agp3.c'...

compiling 'i7505-agp.c'...

compiling 'firegl_public.c'...

linking of fglrx kernel module...

duplication skipped - generator was not called from regular lib tree

done.

==============================

 * building the fgl_glxgears sample

gcc -o fgl_glxgears -Wall -g -D USE_GLU -I/usr/X11R6/include -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm fgl_glxgears.c

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [fgl_glxgears] Error 1

 * fgl_glxgears sample not build

 * building the qt fglx panel

gcc -c -g -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/X11R6/include -I. -I./include_dummy FGLRXExtensions.c

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy main.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy Sheet.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy Page.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy InfoPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy DualScreenPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy AdjustPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy BoardInfo.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc Sheet.h -o moc_Sheet.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc Page.h -o moc_Page.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc InfoPage.h -o moc_InfoPage.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc DualScreenPage.h -o moc_DualScreenPage.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc AdjustPage.h -o moc_AdjustPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy moc_Sheet.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy moc_Page.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy moc_InfoPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy moc_DualScreenPage.cpp

g++ -c  -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -funsigned-char -Wall -W -Dlinux -DFGLRX_USE_XEXTENSIONS -DFGLRX_OGL_INFO -DQT_NO_STL -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I./include_dummy moc_AdjustPage.cpp

g++ FGLRXExtensions.o main.o Sheet.o Page.o InfoPage.o DualScreenPage.o AdjustPage.o BoardInfo.o moc_Sheet.o moc_Page.o moc_InfoPage.o moc_DualScreenPage.o moc_AdjustPage.o -o fireglcontrol.qt3.gcc3.2.3  -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lqt -lGLU -lGL -lXmu -lICE -lSM -ldl -lXext -lX11 -lm -lXinerama -lXrender -lfreetype -lXxf86vm -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lXft

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [fireglcontrol.qt3.gcc3.2.3] Error 1

rm moc_Page.cpp moc_AdjustPage.cpp moc_InfoPage.cpp moc_DualScreenPage.cpp moc_Sheet.cpp

 

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-2.9.12 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 66, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

i'm using gentoo-source 2.9.20-r5 with agp off and DMI compiled in kernel.

----------

## WeeTzz

i notice it says cannot find -IGL, so it would make me think that some opengl stuff is wrong, but what could it be?

maybe i should just blow out all my xfree stuff and try again.

ughghghghghghh

i think once i get past t his i shoudl be ok, although I'll need that patch for my nforce2 as well.

----------

## WeeTzz

FIXED.

I forgot to change back one time after i did an opengl-update ati a while back.

did a opengl-update xfree and i'm going ok.

phew.

Still have to see if it works though.

----------

## mattsk

Hey, has anyebody had font problems with those ATI drivers? 

I've recently (last month or so) gotten myself a 9700 (not Pro regretably ... but an extra $150AUS was a fraction too much to justify).

Anyway, I've emerged the ati-drivers, and run fglxrconfig etc. It all works, but never QUITE right. I have a multi-monitor setup (thanks to the DVI-VGA converter that came with the card). If I choose the "big desktop" option from within fglxrconfig my fonts are screwed in mozilla though not in Eterm or any of my other "run always" X apps. The fonts are tiny. I'm currently running in text zoom 200% just so I can see the fonts effectively, however the menu fonts are also quite small (though not rediculously so). 

What's interesting however, is if I rerun fxlrxconfig and choose the "dual head" option instead, then the fonts are fine in Mozilla, but i get some other undesirable side effects (Enlightenment doesn't seem to support the dual head very intelligently, and mplayer won't allow me to use the xv video extensions anymore, where I can with the "big desktop" option.

Anyway, has anyone else had any of these problems? I'm not sure which setup I'd like to go with ... big desktop has the annoying habit that most windows try to create themselves in the middle, which is of course split betweenthe two monitors (plus gmplayer when fullscreen uses BOTH monitors). Dual head has the opposite problem, I can't drag a window from one monitor to the other  at all. It seems to treat them as two different X servers, that I just happen to be able to swap between by dragging my mouse pointer to the edge of the screen (but I can't drag windows across). ...  Pretty much what I'd LIKE to get is somethig a bit more like what Xinerama purports to give (at least from what I've read, I've not used it before).  But aparently Xinerama and DRI are mutually exclusive, so that options out.

I guess my main question is how do I fix my fonts in big desktop mode? ... It's close enough to what I want in my multimonitor setup 

that having it working will be good.

WIth that question out of the way, does anyone know if it's possible to set up the dual head thing so that the two monitors form one desktop,  but maximisations and full screen apps only use one of the two monitors?

Well, I hope someone can point me in the right direction ...

----------

## mattsk

Oh .. also, how essential is xfree-drm ??

As far as I can tell I've got full 3d support happening, glxsetup gives (amongst other things)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9700 Athlon (3DNow!)
> ...

 

and glxgears gives nice 4 digit frame rates. ... However, I've not emerged xfree-drm at all.  (only ati-drivers). Actually, the first I'd heard of it was reading through these forums tonight.

----------

## wallace1819

I installed the new drivers and everything seems to work including dri. and I'm getting around 1700fps @ 1600x1200 on a p4/3.06GH laptop w/ ati radeon 9000 mobility R250.  Now if I were smart I would leave things to he|| alone, but once again I feel the need...the need to tweak!

couple of questions:

1) Does the "board is a third party board" error have any adverse side effects on performance?

2) Does anyone know if/how to get framebuffering to work at boot?  I miss my gentoo logo!  When I enable it in the kernel and select the vesa option and the radeon option I get no logo.

3) Anyone know if the 9000 mobility is apg 4?  I thought it was but XF86 log shows that the board is using  agp2.  

Thx,

Wallace

----------

## Gelfling

If you're using ATI you don't need to compile agpgart support in the kernel, all you need is to select drm and leave all the sub-menus unselected. ATI-driver has it's own agpgart driver. If you attempt to compile both they conflict with one another and 3d support is borked. Especially on the the nforce2 chipset. The nforce2 agpgart is only compatible with Nvidia video cards. If you want to, you can compile agp into the kernel but when you run fglrxconfig you have to make sure you tell it that you want it to use an external agpgart. I've never tried this so you're on your own in that area.

----------

## zakl

I'm not impressed!  I have a Radeon 8500, and with the 2.9.8 drivers I got 2,300FPS, with the 2.9.12 drivers I get 1,487FPS max.  BOOOO.  I'm going to try a few more things, but if nothing new happens, these drivers are getting the boot!

Zak

----------

## markkuk

Is this driver supposed to work on "Powered by ATI" boards? I have a Sapphire R9000 board, and X fails to start with ati-drivers.

----------

## sn4ip3r

 *markkuk wrote:*   

> Is this driver supposed to work on "Powered by ATI" boards? I have a Sapphire R9000 board, and X fails to start with ati-drivers.

 

I have Sapphire radeon 9000 pro and this driver works, but it's so unstable in 3D that I prefer the open-source dri driver, which is a bit slower (no so much if you use the CVS version, which doesn't have an ebuild)

----------

## sputnik1969

 *markkuk wrote:*   

> Is this driver supposed to work on "Powered by ATI" boards? I have a Sapphire R9000 board, and X fails to start with ati-drivers.

 

I'm using a PowerColor Evil Master II Pro (Radeon 8500 w/ 275MHz)

As all R200QL (XFree told me it's a R200QL) Chips are OEM-Chips as far as i know, this must be really a "powered by ATI" Board, even if some Manufacturers are selling "real" "build by ATI" Boards as "powered by ATI" 

Everything is fine, it's working with the actual ATI-FireGL 2.9.12 (XFree86 4.3) with AGP 4x and DRI in my ECS K7S5A (SIS735 Chipset). Only thing, i never got TV-Out to work, but i didn't try really hard  :Wink: 

Also no problems with GL-Extensions in Q3A...

----------

## sn4ip3r

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> Only thing, i never got TV-Out to work, but i didn't try really hard 

 

I don't think tv-out actually works with any ati drivers (maybe ati-gatos?) at least I haven't heard about anyone using tv-out with ati cards in Xfree, it's possible to use it with framebuffer (if I boot with TV-out connected to my TV, it shows the framebuffer picture on TV, but when I start X, the screen is way too bright and also has other errors)

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> Also no problems with GL-Extensions in Q3A...

 

Do you enable "ForceGenericCPU" option in Xfree config?

What FPS do you get at what resolution?

Are you using Xfree 4.3 or 4.2 ?

----------

## sputnik1969

 *sn4ip3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you enable "ForceGenericCPU" option in Xfree config?
> 
> What FPS do you get at what resolution?
> ...

 

I'm using 4.3 and Q3 is in 1024x768x32 all at Maximum

FPS: 

1260 frames, 11.3 seconds: 111.2 fps

handle 1: demos/FOUR.DM_68

rendering primitives: single glDrawElements

texturemode: GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR

picmip: 0

texture bits: 32

multitexture: enabled

compiled vertex arrays: enabled

texenv add: disabled

compressed textures: disabled

This is my Device Section

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00008000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "on"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=514c

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

I don't know, why the hell it isn't using S3TC, but who cares, its fast enough...

----------

## Ulukay

hmm

6047 fps with glxgears   :Shocked: 

gaming sources, xfree 4.3.0

Barton @ 2220, 1024ddr, r9700pro

----------

## borker

Does anyone know what the status of kt400 agp3 support is in these new drivers? Do you still have to patch the supplied agp module to make it work this chipset?

----------

## swat

do these drivers work with xawtv's overlay feature? I've just tried them and it still appears to be very broken

Ta

Simon

----------

## sputnik1969

 *swat wrote:*   

> do these drivers work with xawtv's overlay feature? I've just tried them and it still appears to be very broken
> 
> 

 

I don't use xawtv on this machine, but xv works fine witth mplayer & xine

----------

## swat

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

>  *swat wrote:*   do these drivers work with xawtv's overlay feature? I've just tried them and it still appears to be very broken
> 
>  
> 
> I don't use xawtv on this machine, but xv works fine witth mplayer & xine

 

Yeh, i know I tried and that worked fine. But xawtv just produces a dodgy green image  :Sad: 

----------

## Pingjockey775

So whats the right way to install these drivers??? I have a SIS 655 chipset motherboard and I have not been able to get the AGPGART to work either complied into the kernel or as a module. I am at my wits end trying to get this work. I have a 9700Pro and I have tried 3 different kernels, the gentoo-sources, pfifer sources and the dev sources. Any ideas would be great

----------

## Ian

i have two monitors, a radeon 8500, and currently using Xinerama.  everything works great, but of course, I can't play games or such, easily.

i'm wondering if it's best to leave everything as is, cause i don't play many games (I have my PS2 for that), or if I should attempt to change it.  any suggestions?

----------

